# Tiger Snake Up a Tree



## Vikingtimbo (Jan 17, 2015)

I was looking for snakes yesterday and overheard some Noisy Miners talking about a Tiger Snake (I don't know why no one takes Doctor Dolittle seriously). So I went over to have a look and the snake turned out to be way up a tree. If it wasn't for the birds I would've had Buckley's chance of finding him.

I see Tigers climbing all the time and they're "meant" to be able to climb up to 20 feet occasionally but this one definitely got to at least 24 feet, probably higher. Anyway this one was a fantastic climber, and when he climbed down close enough for me to bother him he was racing around the tree like a professional tree snake!

http://youtu.be/jZn4ER1NqVw


----------



## cagey (Jan 17, 2015)

great video


----------



## benc63 (Jan 18, 2015)

Awesome Tim. I would have liked to see that.


----------



## Leasdraco (Jan 18, 2015)

That's really cool. I have seen a tiger and a red- belly at the reptile park happily climbing in shrubs.


----------

